

Jitsi multi-IM/SIP client featured on FLOSS weekly - mdaniel
http://twit.tv/floss162

======
mdaniel
If you knew it as "SIP Communicator" before, they have undergone a name change
to reflect the increase in scope of functionality from "just SIP" into
"communications powerhouse." They really describe a _lot_ of audio, video and
screen-sharing functionality built-in.

The interview is quite interesting as it covers a wide range of applications
for a full-featured, Open Source client such as Jitsi.

Also, FWIW, I was genuinely surprised by how well it ran and looked on OSX,
given that it is a Java app.

